# Shirt designs



## jcambece (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello all...I just stared making shirts and I have already run out of ideas, i was wondering if ya'll could give me some ideas for shirts.

Example: "Stop looking at my cock" (with a picture of a rooster)
               or "I have big nuts" With a picture of walnuts
Silly things sell better, but political, non-conformity, and straight out strange things to put on a shirt will work out very well.

Please dont put out ideas that are already on shirts unless you have changed thing on it.

Example: Original: Good Bush (picture of lower end of a woman) Bad Bush (President)
                Changed Bad Bush (Picture of lower art of woman) Bad Bush (president) there is no such thing as a good bush

Thanks to anyone who responds

Cambece


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 24, 2006)

I know this is a different topic than what we post here but...I kind of like the idea of helping someone out by letting out some creative energy!! 
So here's a few brain storm's, dry of course...

Support your local shoe store and take a walk!! 
CO-ED naked word games.. spell dirty to me.

Im trying to see things from your point of view...
But I can't seem to stick my head that far up my butt.

(picture of sun)See backside for full moon


There's one in every crowd ...and I'm it!!

InspectorD


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 4, 2006)

Hmmm ....

I have a headache  (picture of wife or hubby beneath it) and this is it!

I used to get so many pats on the back at work... 
Til I sprained my shoulder...

Flush once for my advice...
Twice for others...

If at first you didnt succeed...
Why bother messing it up the second time???

Sexually Transmitted Disease
The gift that keeps on giving!

If you didnt think I was sexy before
How many beers will it take to think it now?

I'm this tall when I stand
And that short when I sit

I fall down a lot when I'm drunk
Now I need another excuse for when
Im SOBER!

How you approach life
        Depends 
If your brakes work properly!

How can I make up my mind?
My Wife hasnt decided yet!

My last words were
          I DO
Her first words were
      YOU BETTER!

If it wasnt for PRIDE
Then, you wouldnt find out
That your not as good
As you think you are!

Others will JUDGE me
The LORD will LOVE me.

A man marries a woman 
For what she is...
A woman will marry a man
For what she wants to 
Make him into...
Then, she complains
That he is not the man
She MARRIED!

       Love is blind!
          Use of
"Braille Method On Dating"


Ok, just my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------

